# COMET ELEGANCE WATER PUMP



## 97363 (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can buy one of these? I have searched everywhere.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
These sites should help

http://www.campingdirect.co.uk/water_systems.html

http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/Water/water.htm

http://www.maritimeheritage.org/ships/clippers.html

http://www.explorer-group.co.uk/downloads/2003/2003_motorhome_handbook.pdf

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Happy to be proven wrong, but I reckon it's a handbook error. The pump is simply a Comet submersible, same as a Whale one, and Elegance are the taps and mixers but NOT the pump.

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave
I understand what you are saying but post asked:
COMET ELEGANCE WATER PUMP 
All I did initialy was the norm and use Google
I can see why you have replied as you have, so Stuart 1664 which are you after, pump,taps etc?

Steve

Dave 
I have seen quite a lot of your helpfull posts are you auto or other electrical?


----------



## 97363 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am after the pump which connects into the power socket on the side of my Avantgarde(Th socket is like a smaller cigarette lighter socket).It has a pipe connected to it to pump water from a container into the motorhome water tank.The hand booke clearly says it should be a comet elegance and i have seen one in anoher persons Avantgarde.Compass must have the most unhelpful customer service team in the country as they cannot supply spares.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stuart,

It IS a typo, but only a small one. Comet do a range of pumps, Elegance is not one (that's what Whale call some of their taps), but Elegant is 

Here's the spec:
http://www.comet-pumpen.de/englisch/e_products/pumps/immersion_pumps2005.htm#elegant

and here's where you can buy one:
http://www.grassroutesleisure.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_Submersible_Water_Pumps.html

Do you still have the old one whose plug you can use? If not, perhaps you would post a picture of the socket.

You have the option of buying one (not a Comet Elegant) with a higher performance if you wish:
http://www.whalepumps.com/caravan_RV/product_list/16/78/
http://www.towsure.com/product.asp?p=2609

Dave


----------

